# The New AlpineZone Mobile Versions (and, what happened to Tapatalk?)



## Nick (Nov 9, 2020)

*Hello there AZ'ers!*

As you may have noticed, AlpineZone has undergone a significant platform change (the biggest platform change in nearly 15 years!) bringing us into a much more modern platform. 

Tapatalk (and the AlpineZone branded version of it on the Play Store and App Store) is *no longer supported.* There are numerous reasons for this, but the main one is the app is considered insecure and outdated at this point. 

Our new platform (Xenforo) has a responsive and native app design and also includes something called a "_PWA_"; or Progressive Web App. This means that the site is already designed to fully function on your mobile device, and will _look _and _act _like an app that you installed from the App Store or Google Play Store!

Here is how to get it set up, and if you have any questions,* PLEASE COMMENT BELOW! *
iPad or iPhone​
Launch “Safari” app.  This does not work from the “Chrome” app.
Open https://forums.alpinezone.com
Tap the icon featuring a right-pointing arrow coming out of a box along the top of the Safari window to open a drop-down menu.
Tap “Add to Home Screen.” The Add to Home dialog box will appear, with the icon that will be used for this website on the left side of the dialog box.
Enter the name for the shortcut using the on-screen keyboard and tap “Add.” Safari will close automatically and you will be taken to where the icon is located on your iPad’s desktop.
Android​
Launch “Chrome” app.
Open https://forums.alpinezone.com
Tap the menu icon (3 dots in upper right-hand corner) and tap Add to homescreen.
You’ll be able to enter a name for the shortcut and then Chrome will add it to your home screen AND into your App Drawer
 
*Additional Info*


*IOS devices*: https://www.macrumors.com/how-to/add-a-web-link-to-home-screen-iphone-ipad/
*Android devices and other devices*: https://www.howtogeek.com/196087/how-to-add-websites-to-the-home-screen-on-any-smartphone-or-tablet/

*A Video Guide:*






*Mobile Screenshots 



*


----------



## Nick (Nov 13, 2020)

The new mobile App is now officially in the Google Play Store!

This is identical to the way to add it above.

Do us a favor, if you like the app, please give us a review ! 

Click below -








						AlpineZone Northeast Ski Forum - Apps on Google Play
					

AlpineZone - The Northeast Guide to Mountain Adventure




					play.google.com


----------

